
Microsoft turns 35: Best, worst and most notable moments - dragonquest
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9173238/Microsoft_turns_35_Best_worst_and_most_notable_moments?taxonomyName=Windows&taxonomyId=125
======
10ren
Article reports 18% revenue rise in 08, but it fell again the next year:

    
    
        PERIOD ENDING	30-Jun-09	30-Jun-08	30-Jun-07
        Total Revenue	58,437,000  	60,420,000  	51,122,000  
    

[http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/is?s=MSFT&annual](http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/is?s=MSFT&annual)

~~~
nostrademons
Article also reports a 3% drop in revenue for 2009, Microsoft's first.

~~~
10ren
Whoops, and in the very next paragraph.

------
tzs
Not a well researched article. It states that Apple was in desperate need of
cash when Microsoft invested $150 million. In fact, Apple had a few billion in
cash at the time.

~~~
prs
You fail to mention that Apple had a net loss of $816 million in 1996 and in
1997 it even went further down into the red.

I wonder if you can back up the 'a few billion in cash' statement with a
source?

~~~
astrodust
This still does not contradict the earlier statement. Apple had $1.2 billion
in cash in reserve.

Presuming they were going to continue losing $800M a year, an investment of
$150M does not "save" the company by any means. It only buys a tiny bit of
time.

Keep in mind that competitors such as Compaq were losing far more money in the
same period. Apple was having a bad year, but other companies were going
under. The press at the time kept reporting how Apple was on the verge of
bankruptcy, which was never true, while completely ignoring how the entire
industry was in a state of severe turmoil.

The real purpose of the Microsoft investment was to solidify their commitment
to producing Microsoft Office for Mac, something which was far from certain at
the time even though it was reported Microsoft was pulling in $400M in annual
revenue from that business unit.

------
bbsabelli
If you want fixed width, please centre it!

Just me?

~~~
tuxychandru
This links to a print version. The original link is centered but has more
clutter than content.

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9173238/Microsoft_tur...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9173238/Microsoft_turns_35_Best_worst_and_most_notable_moments)

